# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Commentaires sur le code

## sikarce

Salut,

J'ai un code VHDL qui n'est pas de moi. J'ai essay de mettre des commentaires un peu partout pour me retrouver facilement et aider les gens avec qui je travaille, sauf qu' un moment je ne comprends plus rien du tout  ::aie:: . SVP pouvez-vous m'aider  commenter ce code ?

Le bloc utilisant ce code est cens prendre des donnes en entre (compteurs), en faire des paquets et les renvoyer vers le port Ethernet d'un ordinateur.
Merci et piti ne vous decouragez pas en regardant la taille du code, il ya beaucoup de dclarations et de commentaires  ::cry:: . 


```

```

SPV aidez-moi au moins  commenter les dclarations. Si je ne comprends pas tous les lments qu'on dclare, je ne saurai pas ce qu'on en fait.

----------


## mith06

J'ai rajout quelques commentaires mais je ne peux pas rflchir pour toi.



```

```

----------


## sikarce

merci beaucoup je comprend mieux les declarations essentielles

----------

